# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Nervozohem shpejt. Ju lutem më ndihmoni

## maturanti

Tungatjeta, si po kaloni , jam pak i ri ndoshta se besoni per cka do ju them..
Psikolog,jam pak si i tepert ne nervoze, nje dy me hyp nervoza, po kallem me 1 fjale Shpejt, nervezohem shpejt,a  me vjet jam i ri 19 vjecare, sdi cka me ka kap , cka une prej kete kohe me Nervoze, spo kam fmi e gajle te mdhaja, po thjesht jam Single , jam i shoqeruar, nervoza mir keq me hyp, nese kishte pat mundesi me ndihmosh sben keq, 
pres pergjigje nga ju??

----------


## Dorontina

Nuk jam psikologe kam punu pak pran tyre e vertet ata nuk epin kshilla po epin hapa te dopojn njiher mirê....
Kisha me te propozu me u marr me sport,shum sport,aty lergon energjin negative e energjin pozitive e gjen te e dashura pasi qenke i soqeruar , shyqyr qe ka femra se ato epin vetem dashuri.
lexu diqka qka te argeton e jo qka ta hyp nervozen.
pij qaj bjeshke dhe kamomile mbas dite e tutje keto jan qetsuese.

zotroi nervat ,mbaje ndemend ket fjali :*ai qe zotron nervat e tij zotron boten ...*a e gati  :buzeqeshje: 
benu i mir me shoqen nese don ta kthei me mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Mundohu te besh seks, vetem seksi te qeteson nervat. (ilac popullor) lol

----------


## besa.a.best

:buzeqeshje: 


> Tungatjeta, si po kaloni , jam pak i ri ndoshta se besoni per cka do ju them..
> Psikolog,jam pak si i tepert ne nervoze, nje dy me hyp nervoza, po kallem me 1 fjale Shpejt, nervezohem shpejt,a  me vjet jam i ri 19 vjecare, sdi cka me ka kap , cka une prej kete kohe me Nervoze, spo kam fmi e gajle te mdhaja, po thjesht jam Single , jam i shoqeruar, nervoza mir keq me hyp, nese kishte pat mundesi me ndihmosh sben keq, 
> pres pergjigje nga ju??


Edhe un sjam psikologe thejshte mora incitiven te shkruaj ne kete teme preshkak se edhe un kam perjetuar nje gje te till ku cdo gje me pengonte ate e bente koha mirpo une do te keshilloja qe te duhet ndoshta nje pushim ose dikund ne nje vend te qete dhe te arish te zberthejsh shum gjera qe te shkaktojne nervoz dhe ne njefare menyre te arrish te kontrollosh veten sepse me te vrtete ka disa gjera qe te shqetesojn dhe te bejne nervoz por poashtu ka gjera qe te shkaktojne nervoz te pakuptim cdoher me fryme pozitiviteti dhe te kujdesshem se mund te ndodh qe ajo nervoz e castit te lendoj dikend me fjale edhe me pas te ndjehemi fajtor gjithmone. Shpresoj tet ndihmojne fjalte e mia cdo te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Per mendimin tim duket te mesohesh qe ti pranosh te gjitha gjerat madje dhe ato qe te nervozojne, pasi gjithçka eshte e mundur ne kete jete. Dmth mesohu me kete ide.

Njehere qe i pranon mund t'i injorosh . Nqs i lejon qe te jeni mendimi jot fiks atehere nervat do te dominojne dhe jo t'i ato e kur njeriu eshte i nevrikosur e kumbet kthejlltesine dhe aftesine per te logjikuar drejte. Kjo te sjell dobesi.

Te nevrikosesh eshte njesoj si te mos e vesh logjiken ne pune por te bihesh pre e nje "mashtrimi" e thene me fjale te thjeshta cdo veprim/fjale/gjest qe mund te te nervozoje mjafton ta analizosh ne koken tende duke u perpjekur ta analizosh dhe te kontrollosh emocionet nevative qe te çojne drejt nervpzizmit. 

Logjika e kthjellet eshte arma me e mire e çdo situate  :shkelje syri:

----------

*Neteorm* (26-08-2018)

----------


## Dorontina

> Mundohu te besh seks, vetem seksi te qeteson nervat. (ilac popullor) lol



*e ku bahet seksi me nervoz a kujtove qe femnat jan kerr ferari a ?*

----------


## [Neo]

Une nuk jam psikolog por e kam kaluar vete me pare kete faze dhe prandaj do te them nja dy fjale.
NJe e para nervozohesh shume kur gjene me te vogel e mer shume perpjekur, mos e merr perpjekur, merre lehte.
E dyta gjera merri pak me te qeshur se ndryshe nuk i zgjidh dot.
E treta mundohu qe te kalosh pak kohe ne qetesi larg zhurmes dhe stresit ne ndonje bregdet apo ne ndonje mal apo kudo qofte vetem te jete qetesi se te ndihmon shume qe te gjesh qetesine.
Kaq kisha per te te thene.

----------


## Apollyon

> *e ku bahet seksi me nervoz a kujtove qe femnat jan kerr ferari a ?*


Dorontine, perballe pjeshkes jan gjunjezu burra me te forte se ky qe ka hap temen, edhe un bashke me te.

Ska nervozllik kur je perballe asaj gjose, leje kte muhabet, seksi eshte ilac kundra stresit.

----------


## shiu2008

Mundohu te mos i thuash vetes qe ke gjithmone te drejte.

----------


## Dorontina

> Ska nervozllik kur je perballe asaj gjose, leje kte muhabet, seksi eshte ilac kundra stresit.


jom dakord me ty asht ilaç por kur ke probleme tjera ske shije te ketij ilaçi ...ndodh edhe kjo ne medicin po....

----------


## Jack Watson

Shko vizitohu per Tiroide, kur njerezit kane tiroide behen shume nervoz.

----------


## Dorontina

> Shko vizitohu per Tiroide, kur njerezit kane tiroide behen shume nervoz.


asht e mundur qe qregullimi ne gjendren tiroîde ta ndrron karaterin..
mund te fonkcionon shpejt apo ngadal e jo siq asht normaja.

*ket e ben me nji analiz te gjakut .*

----------


## showgirl

Maturanti, keshilla ime eshte te permiresosh frymemarrjen...do te duket cudi por eshte nje nga terapite qe te meson yoga pikerisht per qetesine mendore (dhe ate fizike).
Ne momentin preciz qe dikush apo dicka te ben nervoz ti duhet te Perqendrohesh me mendje tek frymemarrja jote: merr fryme THELLE me ane te barkut dhe lirohe ate me ane te gojes. Behe prove disa here, edhe gjate dites e perdite; te siguroj qe vlen.
Ka edhe terapi te tjera..nese do ti them. Jam dakort me shoket me siper qe mund te jene tiroidet por provo njehere kete (duhet ta besh shpesh here) para se te shkosh tek doktori e te te mbush me ilace.

----------


## Tribal_heart

Lale mos e vrit menjen eshte mosha e atille ku nevrikosesh shpejte je ne nje moshe ku nuk e di mo ca do per jeten je fare marimit te moshes se pare fillon jete tjetr tani  dukefilliar qe nga shkolla puna a ku ta di une ca bohet gjithmon mendo se cdo e gje cdo provlrm cdo kthe e kane nje perfundim dhe nje zgjidje mundohu ta kontrollosh veten se je ti ai qe  e shkoktan nevozismin brenda teje dhe je ti ai qe mund ta frenosh klm kujdesu per veten se vetem ti mund te kujdesesh per te as kush tjetr

----------


## ^SHIU^

Nje gje skuptoj une. Kur nuk jeni psikolog, ca dreqin (spo them ate fjalen tjeter) doni qe jepni keshilla kot me se koti ne temen: Pyetni psikologun.
C'jemi ne shqiptaret per te vjedh zanatin, do dalim te tere si Zeqo Pilafi. Sa per ty lale qe ke hall me nervat; une them shko e shiko nje psikolog (qe ka mbaru per psikologji e kam fjalen) mos u merr me ne se ne muhabet duam. Hajt shnet e mos u nxeh shume.

----------


## strange

Përdor camcakez ose ndonjë gjë te but mbaje ne dor dhe luaj me te, psh. ndonjë sfungjer. dhe mendo ne ndonjë gjë te bukur. Mua camcakezi me ndihmon, dhe mendimet ne ditët me te bukura qe kisha, kuptohet kur rri vetëm i bej keto, se po kesh nervoz dhe jam em dike plasa krejt. provoje njehere.

Ps: Ate punën e sfungjerit ma ka than një mësuese,  ishte ber një zbulim diku ne Angli dhe kishte funksionuar, dhe te unë ka funksionu. Kam një top madhësia e topit te tenisit, por është i but, me qetëson për kohe te shkurtër.

----------


## xfiles

Ajo qe me habit eshte se je i ndergjegjshem qe nervozohesh shpejt, por nuk arrin dot ta kontrollosh.

Perderisa ti e di qe po nervozohesh, dmth e kupton, atehere nuk duhet te jete aspak e veshtire ta ndalosh.

Te duhet ca kohe te reflektosh me veten dhe te analizosh shkaqet e nervozizmit, ti je psikologu me i mire i vetes, mjafton pak kohe dhe sinqeritet me veten.

----------


## maturanti

Tungatjeta, se kam prit se te do me ejpni komente, 
Femna ka boll shyqir, e din ku eshte problemi, jam mesuar vet, pa asnje pergjegjsie.
kam bere shkollen e mesme larg familjes
atje me shoqeri konvikti krejt ne koke veti, sa erdha ne shtepi ndal at ndal ket, me pengonin njerzit fjalet, inatin e kam te forte., 
kam qen 3 jave pushime me ka ndihmuar shum pa celular ika, isha Pushime larg, kam dal ne bregdet tash, ne mal sport e gjithkund jam djal i gjith puneve hobeve .edhe te Seksit shyqir,, po nje fjale ketu empelqeu: nese vet ju i ndaloni jeni zotruesi i botes. fjale me vend.,.
E kuptoj dhe une . ama se di si do ja dal me kete., ishalla punen .me nje fjALE DO E BEJ Rafsh be.. SJA VARR ATI QE ME NERVOZON,FMIA ESHTE FMI. KOT . ! APO?? si thuani Ju ..
kalofshh bukur, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

> Tungatjeta, se kam prit se te do me ejpni komente, 
> Femna ka boll shyqir, e din ku eshte problemi, jam mesuar vet, pa asnje pergjegjsie.
> kam bere shkollen e mesme larg familjes
> atje me shoqeri konvikti krejt ne koke veti, sa erdha ne shtepi ndal at ndal ket, me pengonin njerzit fjalet, inatin e kam te forte., 
> kam qen 3 jave pushime me ka ndihmuar shum pa celular ika, isha Pushime larg, kam dal ne bregdet tash, ne mal sport e gjithkund jam djal i gjith puneve hobeve .edhe te Seksit shyqir,, po nje fjale ketu empelqeu: nese vet ju i ndaloni jeni zotruesi i botes. fjale me vend.,.
> E kuptoj dhe une . ama se di si do ja dal me kete., ishalla punen .me nje fjALE DO E BEJ Rafsh be.. SJA VARR ATI QE ME NERVOZON,FMIA ESHTE FMI. KOT . ! APO?? si thuani Ju ..
> kalofshh bukur,



Po prap te them: *nese i dominon emocionet tua ti dominon Boten* 
ket e kan then fillozof te njoftur franqez dhe mbaje ndermend ket fjali .

ta them tjetren: *Jeta asht lum qe te duhet me notu tan jeten ather nese nuk din te notosh ke interes me u mesu.*..ket e ka then nji belg

ke edhe nji qe ka then nji franqeze: *Nese dikush te kput sikur lulen , mos rri me ter po hyn ne nji vaze , vje nji gocê e te merr erê.*
*
Jeta asht si koha ajo ndrron shpesh ...*

----------


## Clauss

po po na zhdepe me klishe

----------

